# Sneezing



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

My puppy sneezes alot... I think it may be related to light sensitivity, I personally sneeze when I go out into the sun too... but sometimes it's got nothing to do with going outside... perhaps going from a dark crate into a light room? Or is there something that can cause a pup to sneeze that I should be concerned about?

I just figured it was because she's dutch n they don't have sun there this time of year  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> My puppy sneezes alot... I think it may be related to light sensitivity, I personally sneeze when I go out into the sun too... but sometimes it's got nothing to do with going outside... perhaps going from a dark crate into a light room? Or is there something that can cause a pup to sneeze that I should be concerned about?
> 
> I just figured it was because she's dutch n they don't have sun there this time of year  :lol: :lol:


If there is no coughing and no snot, I've seen and had several sneezy dogs.

Does she do it outside more? It is airborn-stuff time of year. I know that dogs have most of their histamine receptors in their skin, but again, I've known several who sneezed (and have one now).


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

In older dogs sneezing can often be a sign of bad teeth. I doubt that would be the case with a new pup.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> In older dogs sneezing can often be a sign of bad teeth. I doubt that would be the case with a new pup.


I didn't know that. How does it work?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The upper canines go into the sinus area of the dog just as they do in humans. An inflamation in those teeth can create sinus infections. Ever heard the expression that my head hurts so bad that my teeth hurt? Same thing. One of my working terriers broke off one of his upper canines at the gum line. Luckily, one of my hunting partners was a veterinarian. She was the one who advised me to have the tooth taken out before it resulted in a nasty sinus infection. Even before that episode, I had an old Norwich Terrier that had sneezing fits. Old decayed teeth were the cause.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> The upper canines go into the sinus area of the dog just as they do in humans. An inflamation in those teeth can create sinus infections. Ever heard the expression that my head hurts so bad that my teeth hurt? Same thing. One of my working terriers broke off one of his upper canines at the gum line. Luckily, one of my hunting partners was a veterinarian. She was the one who advised me to have the tooth taken out before it resulted in a nasty sinus infection. Even before that episode, I had an old Norwich Terrier that had sneezing fits. Old decayed teeth were the cause.


Ohhhhhhhhh..........yes, that makes total sense. I had never thought of it, and appreciate this piece of info!

So another case of dogs enduring for a long time before they vocalize (if ever) about pain. It behooves us to learn the symptoms and signs, doesn't it?

Thanks.


----------

